# appel sur un iPhone 11 pro



## ruestgr (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, je ne peux plus faire d'appelles téléphoniques sur mon iPhone 11 Pro mais je peux en recevoir. J'ai la dernière version d'installer soit 15.6.1.

Merci à tous pour vôtre aide.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Septembre 2022)

Peut-être que vous n'avez plus de crédit...


----------



## ruestgr (10 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Peut-être que vous n'avez plus de crédit...


Non c’est ok je n’ai pas de limite.


----------

